# The Broady - Gold Coast Sunday 11/11/07



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A few of us will be heading out to fish the northern end of the Broady on Sunday morning.
We might go to another location close to there if the wind is up too much.
Post if you're interested and I'll let you know before Sunday morning (just waiting for the weather to decide what it's doing).
The high tide is 8:51am, so it'll be perfect!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Might consider that as an option.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Always interested in a paddle....


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope the wind goes!

I only lasted about 1.5 hours this morning at the broadwater as the chop from the wind made it hard. got a couple of taps right next to the caravan park on a 3" minnow but landed nothing. It is very sheltered in the little creek near the park.

Good Luck on Sunday


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

So what's the story with tomorrow?

When and where? Will keep checking in tonight before bed.

Earlier the better I reckon. Get a good few hours before the wind gets up.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Will check in the morning but it looks like a Turana street ramp launch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

What time??????????????????????????????


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry Zone, went for a look early and it was crap!!
Looks like you were up early too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

> A few of us will be heading out to fish the northern end of the Broady on Sunday morning.


What happened to the rest!!?? I was the only one there. :evil:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Paul - I was knackered after hitting Noosa on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

It was crap anyway. No fish, 1 bite but no hookup. Tried SP's around the channels and flats and HB's around the rock walls and bridge.

I covered a lot of ground and worked hard for nothing. Had a huge Stingray swim under me in about 1 foot of water. All I could do was watch it's long tail and hope it keeps it to itself. 

Here is my Path:


----------

